# unable to mount ANY NFS shares

## Cr0t

```
15:44:46^root@moviebox:~ >  mount -vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv -t nfs 192.168.0.3:/home/cr0t/Files/usenet /mnt/LAN/usenet/

mount: fstab path: "/etc/fstab"

mount: mtab path:  "/etc/mtab"

mount: lock path:  "/etc/mtab~"

mount: temp path:  "/etc/mtab.tmp"

mount: UID:        0

mount: eUID:       0

mount: spec:  "192.168.0.3:/home/cr0t/Files/usenet"

mount: node:  "/mnt/LAN/usenet/"

mount: types: "nfs"

mount: opts:  "(null)"

mount: external mount: argv[0] = "/sbin/mount.nfs"

mount: external mount: argv[1] = "192.168.0.3:/home/cr0t/Files/usenet"

mount: external mount: argv[2] = "/mnt/LAN/usenet/"

mount: external mount: argv[3] = "-v"

mount: external mount: argv[4] = "-o"

mount: external mount: argv[5] = "rw"

mount.nfs: timeout set for Mon Apr 19 15:46:52 2010

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.3,clientaddr=192.168.0.4'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs: Connection timed out
```

showmount -e shows all the shares

any ideas why this doesn't work?

----------

## Cr0t

figured it out.... changed the permissions on /home/cr0t to chmod 711 and that fixed it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d3x73r

Thanks! I had the same problem.

----------

